# Quintette Boat Ramp



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Me n the Missus went fishing the past couple days on Escambia River
we launched at Quintette both times. I have launched here many times but mainly at nite as my favorite thing to do is hunting,reptiles,amphibians,and cattin. 
We caught a lot of panfish both days but not to many keepers.I was mainly trying to find a few new spots but we seemed to do best floating the main river.None the less we had a great time and ran into a few strong fish smelling areas on the main river and did best in these areas.
attached is my pic of the launch and the rocks.

I have launched here at lower water than it is now I have never noticed the rocks at the end of the launch but backing out of there 2 days in a row I have heard loud prop on rocks sound.It being daylight I was able to notice a large pile of rocks that were dumped there.I tried to take a picture of them but needless to say they dont show up as well as you hope.

This is just a posting to mainly say boaters beware when backing out or coming into the launch.

The other is were these put here to stop erosion from when they dredged the area a few years ago?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

They have been there for years. Its from the old ramp
I have been wanting to go when the water is low and pick them up.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks for the reply
there are alot out there its like a rock garden bent my prop up pretty good 
but its seen alot of bumps n bruises runnin the river at nite


----------

